# TT 1.8 TFSI in the UK Oct 2015



## Chisser (Jun 24, 2015)

It's coming

"Audi have announced a new entry level engine for the TT Coupe and Roadster. The 1.8 TFSI 180PS manual unit will be available to order from 1st October. It's priced from £27,150 OTR for the Coupé and £28,915 OTR for the Roadster.

This engine will reduce the entry price point of the TT Coupé range by almost £3,000 with the 180PS engine capable of completing a 0-62mph sprint in 6.9 seconds, while also offering drivers an improved combined MPG figure of 47.1, lower VED, P11D and C02 emissions than the 2.0 TFSI 230PS variant. The new engine is available in both the existing Sport and S line trims"

http://listers.co.uk/News/2015/08/new-1 ... ine-for-tt

Shame there's no Quatttro but that's £3000 extra to pay for toys (that really should be standard)
if you can cope with the decreased performance and better economy.

What will it do to used values for other Mark 3's?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't care, wouldn't want it. In much the same way I wouldn't want a 1.0 TSI Audi TT. :roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The TT 1.8 TFSI is the dog's lipstick :lol:


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm sure it will be very attractive to some. 30k including some extras is a heck of a lot less than 40k. It still has a better 0-60 than my current 2006 2.0 TFSI Quattro A4.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'm sure it will to a certain segment of the market ie the Co car sector.

The problem with the 1.8 is that there's not enough differentiation and sort of sits in a no man's land.Imo the 1.4 that Audi are going to use in the new A4 would have been more marketable and convincing to the BIK market.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I loved my Mark 2 1.8 TFSI but it just lacked a certain something on the climb up to 35mph! :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am a private owner and 95% of my driving is in urban areas, where most of the time I'm lucky if I even get up to 30 mph - not to mention the increasing number of 20 mph zones. A 1.8 make more sense for me than a larger engine, its very happy in urban traffic with max torque starting at 1500 rpm and not over eager like some other cars I've had. 
I save on purchase price, fuel economy, insurance and road tax and yet I can still have a quality car that has looks and style and will provide a reasonable amount of fun when the occasional opportunity arises.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

In terms of the 'brand', I can only see it as a bad thing.
So much for the whole 'r8's little brother & how they where trying to take a stab at the Cayman & try to make a proper sports car this time. Obviously that was total nonsense, and the usual spin to sell a few cars early on.
With this, its going to reaffirm its 'hairdresser' car roots it nearly got away from in the mk3 (all looks, no power/substance).
The mk3 nearly done it, but my TTS still gets tons of 'hairdresser', 'girls' car comments.
If it didnt have this reputation, it would be seen as a more attractive car to own, and this reputation sounds like its about to get worse.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

^^^^^ This !
There's no such thing as a R8's baby brother,that was just a marketing ploy.There's the R8 and that's it.

Audi will screw the mk3 for all its worth,with 4 door SUV's,further engine variations and what have you, just a different wrapper over the same old,same old. :roll:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, we've all bought bags of [email protected]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't see the problem myself but if you believe there is an Audi hierarchy or image issue at stake then you'd better get used the lower spec cousins in the brand as its Audi's intention to hive off the RS range and R8 into a new distinct brand.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Don't see the problem myself but if you believe there is an Audi hierarchy or image issue at stake then you'd better get used the lower spec cousins in the brand as its Audi's intention to hive off the RS range and R8 into a new distinct brand.


Very interesting, it was my belief that this would be required at some point when Audi made everything from shopping carts to buses. Do you have any references to elaborate on this?

I must say the TT SUV, the TT Sedan etc. bug me to no end. This is just pure greed IMO.
No offense intended to those who buy them, they offer a product a consumer buys it, fine.

That said. if Audi had any serious intention of having the TT be seen as having R8 DNA then these would never have been discussed. IMO the FWD, the 1.8 TFSI, and the sport body style all would not exist either. And the ultra would have as much power as the 2.0 TFSI, and only be offered in S line quattro.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Interesting that Leopard mentioned a 1.4 as more appealing, as that was the other big rumour I heard along with the mini SUV - that there would be a 1.4 or even 1.2 TT. However, I don't think the r8 will go into a different brand altogether because the r8 is all about brand - Audi.

In terms of high performance, the other R models just don't seem to be hitting the mark at the moment and also don't have a massive brand appeal. They need it to be like AMG and it..... isn't.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

Chisser said:


> It's coming
> 
> "Audi have announced a new entry level engine for the TT Coupe and Roadster. The 1.8 TFSI 180PS manual unit will be available to order from 1st October. It's priced from £27,150 OTR for the Coupé and £28,915 OTR for the Roadster.
> 
> ...


It might be a coincidence but you can get a 15% discount on a TT 2ltr sport or sline coupe on Orangewheels, it was 10% 2-3 weeks ago


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

buddylove said:


> Chisser said:
> 
> 
> > It's coming
> ...


A price reduction through the back door if ever there was one.

A poignant lesson for the greedy bastardos perhaps :mrgreen:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Audi is missing a trick here.

To go 'premium' with the likes of the R8 or 'hot' derivatives of mainstream models it needs a performance partner. Audi doesn't have an 'M' division or an 'AMG' but it does have 'quattro' and a rallying heritage that brought 4 wheel drive to the mass market.

However by slapping a 'quattro' badge on the back of their shopping trolleys and repmobiles they have wasted that hard-won gloss earned in competition. Whilst the company should be commended for bringing the safety aspects of 4 wheel drive to the masses it has greatly diluted the 'special' value of the badge.

Add to that the standard face being applied to everything rolling out of Ingolstadt and you have a brand with no clear intentions. My Dad used to refer to Audi as a German Ford. I can now see that. It seems to want to charge premium prices for what is a mainstream product that shares too many components, platforms and market sectors.

The consequence of this is blandness. Audi is becoming a vanilla company in the pursuit of sales figures.

Of course it needn't be this way. Audi still 'owns' Le Mans but it seems only the enthusiast knows what Le Mans is. It isn't well-known enough to build a performance brand around yet. But perhaps that's what Audi needs. A niche marketing opportunity to build from scratch like it did with quattro.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

But they have the R(S) badge which is synomous with performance in much the same way as BMW's M division is (although even that is becoming diluted).

If they want to take this niche further and give it credibility, they need to develop & promote it as their own exclusive performance arm. Developing the Quattro brand is IMO not the right direction to take..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SpudZ said:


> But they have the R(S) badge which is synomous with performance in much the same way as BMW's M division is (although even that is becoming diluted).
> 
> If they want to take this niche further and give it credibility, they need to develop & promote it as their own exclusive performance arm. Developing the Quattro brand is IMO not the right direction to take..


Everyone has an R(S) badge and countless buy them on eBay! It is utterly meaningless.

I agree, Quattro isn't the right way to go because it too has become so devalued. The cars wearing it bear no relation to the car that wore it originally.

BMW's M Divison is suffering the same way because they slap the logo on cars that haven't had a whiff of stardust waved at them. It's called badge engineering. A bit like when women buy handbags with brands on them. Probably made in China in the same factories that supply Shanghai markets with the fakes.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

At the end of the day Audi need to keep the plant busy and the TT is a volume car,if you want a more "special" sports car then I would not buy a TT to start with.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

90TJM said:


> At the end of the day Audi need to keep the plant busy and the TT is a volume car,if you want a more "special" sports car then I would not buy a TT to start with.


I can pretty much guarantee my next car will not be an Audi. :wink:

But we were talking about brands, brand image, premium pricing, badge engineering and bringing up the rear - real performance engineering.

The R8 is an exception in an increasingly flat-lined range. Maybe they'll make more of the Lamborghini name. They do own it after all but shoving a rebadged Audi into the Lambo camp will severely damage any chance of competing on the same playing field as Ferrari.

I think that would be a bad, bad move.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

90TJM said:


> At the end of the day Audi need to keep the plant busy and the TT is a volume car,if you want a more "special" sports car then I would not buy a TT to start with.


True - but Audi are trying to have their cake and eat it by pushing the pricing up towards 'proper' sportscar territory whilst hoping to keep selling loads though putting out underpowered models at the bottom end to make volume sales.

The TT sits betwixt the top end of hot hatches (like the Golf) and the bottom end of Porsches (like the Boxster).

I think they had the sweet spot with the mk2 but have miscalculated with the mk3. If the base 2.0 Sport was priced like the 1.8 likely will be and given some basic options as standard, a TT would be a much more compelling package.

Also, if Porsche do go a little more downmarket with a 4 cyclinder turbo for the Boxster and Cayman (quite possibly the same unit as in the TTS), then the TT really starts to look on shaky ground.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

TortToise said:


> Also, if Porsche do go a little more downmarket with a 4 cyclinder turbo for the Boxster and Cayman (quite possibly the same unit as in the TTS), then the TT really starts to look on shaky ground.


A little bit,they're plumbing the depths  and are rumoured to be bringing out a 210bhp,1.6 ltr which they argue will appeal to a larger audience.

This will further eat into TT sales no doubt.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I always thought the mk2 would be the last TT and it would have been replaced by the R4 concept starting around £40K.The cheaper end would have been covered by a small roadster/coupe based on the A1.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree with a lot that is being discussed here and that the TT is in danger of being watered down with the possible introduction of smaller engines.

I also agree that Audi have now wasted quattro as a performance brand and in any case for a lot of people it means nothing more than 4x4 which is available on even lowly cars where the last thing they have is high performance.

RS with regards to Audi does conjure up performance but also to a lot of people reminds them of Ford! 

I've made a few mistakes with cars in the past, but buying one of the last Mk. 2 roadsters wasn't one of them!


----------

